# Paint chip on corner of bonnet



## AaronRK (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi all, new here so apologies if I’m in the wrong section 
Anyway, I have a chip on the corner of the bonnet of my car and it has chipped right down to the metal, so I’m concerned about leaving it untreated due to rusting. 

Is this something that could be fixed with a touch up kit or would a paint shop have to deal with it?

I’ve attached a picture that you can hopefully see

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

If you are careful and take your time to prep well between coats it should be quite possible to touch that in. It will show, if you look closely but at a glance should not be too noticeable.
Some previous experience would help. If you do not have any it is worthwhile practicing on something similar to understand how to do it.
I would carefully clean it, without damaging the surrounding paint and apply some primer whilst you get organised.
I think "sicskate" put together a step by step a while ago that might suit your needs but there is more than one way for this type of repair.
If you are not confident probably best to let someone who knows do it.


----------



## AaronRK (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, I think I’ll look at getting someone to do it, I don’t want to attempt it and not get it right as I’ve not done anything like this before.

Any idea what kind of price you’d be looking at for this kind of work to be done?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

It is not that difficult but you would need some practice to understand how to do it. Applying the paint can be difficult at first as it can be done in different ways, stippled, brushed, sprayed etc and give different finishes.
If you can find something painted that you can chip bits off of a similar size and edges you could then try to repair them to the standard you require. Remember though that paint shrinks as it dries, so what you see at first is not how it will be when fully dried.
I would also try not to get primer or paint up the side or over the edge of the repair. You really only want lacquer there to completely seal the area and make the repair as one.
Looking at your chip I would carefully clean, prime, basecoat and lacquer, leave to fully dry between coats and keep applying lacquer until it is slightly proud when dry, then leave for a week or so to harden. Once hardened you can carefully flat and polish.
It is time consuming more than anything else waiting for paint to dry.
You could perhaps try one of the smart repair/chip/dent companies I would think someone would charge around £100 for that sort of repair but I may well be wrong.


----------



## AaronRK (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks again for your reply, I’ve got a few quotes for the work with the way being £140 so I tho k I’ll just go ahead with that. I’d rather a proper job be done as I don’t want it to begin bubbling up down the line


----------

